# Unterschied turndown, lookdown und Invert



## Supernova (2. Juni 2003)

******* ich find die aktuelle FreedomBMX grad nicht!

Da war ein bild von nem Invert drin.

ICh hab inzwischen geschnallt, dass Turndown und Lookdown dasselbe sind! (mit lenker eindrehen)!

Und beim Un-Turndown dreht man den Lenker nicht ein!

Aber wo ist der unterschied zwischen Invert und Un-turndown?


----------



## evil_rider (3. Juni 2003)

invert ist wenn das ganze praktisch auffm kopf ist(wenn ich mich recht erinnere)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 20"Mosher (3. Juni 2003)

nene... Invert ist sozusagen ein overclicked tabletop, d.h. du machst die gleiche Bewegung wie beim Tabletop, jedoch so stark, daß das ganze rädchen auf dem Kopf steht. Das hat mit dem Un-turndown nix zu tun.


----------



## Bremerhavener© (3. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von 20"Mosher _
> *nene... Invert ist sozusagen ein overclicked tabletop, d.h. du machst die gleiche Bewegung wie beim Tabletop, jedoch so stark, daß das ganze rädchen auf dem Kopf steht. Das hat mit dem Un-turndown nix zu tun. *



Genauso isses !


----------



## evil_rider (3. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von 20"Mosher _
> *nene... Invert ist sozusagen ein overclicked tabletop, d.h. du machst die gleiche Bewegung wie beim Tabletop, jedoch so stark, daß das ganze rädchen auf dem Kopf steht. Das hat mit dem Un-turndown nix zu tun. *




naja, war ich ja net ganz verkehrt  erinnerte mich nurnoch das es irgentwie auffm kopf war  aber man kann auch andere sachen invert machen  

ich mag ja lieber downside sachen  mein special ist ja downside tabletop egal wo geht *gg*


----------



## Supernova (16. Juni 2003)

Berti wollte mir grad bei anblick eines Turndown/lookdown-Bildes einreden das Evil un NRH gtesagt hätten das wäre ein Lookback?!

ICh kenn den lookback nur als Trickvariation wie z.B beim Superman


----------



## NRH (16. Juni 2003)

Also das hier ist ein lookdown:







Und der lookback 
puh... jetzt such ich scho' seid 10min 'nen verdammtes Bild von dem 
find keins sorry


----------



## Bremerhavener© (16. Juni 2003)

Lookback und lookdown sind identisch, nur steht beim lookdown das Rad senkrecht und beim Lookback waagerecht,also schaut man bei ersterem nachUNTEN und beim letzteren nach HINTEN. Die Bewegung ist die gleiche.


----------



## Supernova (16. Juni 2003)

ALso das ist ein Turndown/Lookdown





oder das ist besser





Und der heißt Lookdown, weil wenn der lenker komplett rumgedreht ist mna nach unten schaut!

Unt den lookback kenn ich nur, wenn man nach hinte schaut!
Halt so wie beim Superman Lookback.


----------



## NRH (16. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Supernova _
> *ALso das ist ein Turndown/Lookdown
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## evil_rider (16. Juni 2003)

konnte mich heute life von lookdowns mady by *joe rich*, *ruben alcantara* und *elf* überzeugen ! ruben hat dann noch nen paar WALL-MANUALS gezogen  also die können wirklich fahren.... in den vids kommt das ja meist immer so easy rüber..... aber life *wahnsinn*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremerhavener© (16. Juni 2003)

Joe Rich-Turndowns sind pure Schönheit...es GEHT NICHT perfekter !


----------



## evil_rider (16. Juni 2003)

sind heute und morgen hier in HH   

hier mal nen air der jeden BMXer das schaudern übern rücken laufen lässt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=6438


----------



## Bremerhavener© (16. Juni 2003)

PERVERS HOCH !
Diese waghalsigen Geisteskranken...man man man


----------



## evil_rider (17. Juni 2003)

hoch ? das teil ist wenn überhaupt auf cooping höhe !

oder wars sarkastisch gemeint ? *gg*


----------



## NRH (17. Juni 2003)

Nein evil, des war sein purer ernst  Er kann selbst nur davon träumen so hoch zu springen.
ob's wohl sarkasmuss war...


----------



## evil_rider (17. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von NRH _
> *Nein evil, des war sein purer ernst  Er kann selbst nur davon träumen so hoch zu springen.
> ob's wohl sarkasmuss war... *




 
also aus kleinen quartes mache ich auch keine airs aber aus solchen wie da auffm pic oder inna vert scho !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moshcore (17. Juni 2003)

tja so ist das hab auch schon gehört das ruben und taj in hh sind son scheiss aber wat solls komme next week nach hh


----------



## evil_rider (17. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von grafix _
> *tja so ist das hab auch schon gehört das ruben und taj in hh sind son scheiss aber wat solls komme next week nach hh *



taj is net da  aber der rest der T1 crew


----------



## Bremerhavener© (17. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> 
> oder wars sarkastisch gemeint ? *gg* [/B]



Wieviele Smilies muss man hier denn noch hinter einen Satz klemmen um das deutlich zu machen !?!


----------



## evil_rider (17. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bremerhavener _
> *
> 
> Wieviele Smilies muss man hier denn noch hinter einen Satz klemmen um das deutlich zu machen !?!  *



mhhh, nen dutzend ?


----------



## evil_rider (17. Juni 2003)

triplepost


----------



## evil_rider (17. Juni 2003)

triplepost


----------



## sandstein (2. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von grafix _
> *tja so ist das hab auch schon gehört das ruben und taj in hh sind son scheiss aber wat solls komme next week nach hh *



was geht mit ruben? ich dachte immer der wäre auf mac neil unterwegs?
wenn auf T1, dann sind die cowboys ja komplett...


----------



## NRH (2. Juli 2003)

Darf er weil er für Mac neil fährt etwa net mit den T-1 Jungs fahren ?


----------

